# Barracuda vs Piranha



## mtx1

what would happen if u were to put a rhom in with a barracuda or any other type of pygo....me and my friend were wondering which would win.....like a one on one fight...not that we are going to try it just wondering...


----------



## o snap its eric

Piranha hands down because Barracuda looks mean but arent really. They are even more skittish than Ps from my experience. SW cudas on the other hand will rip a new hole for a piranha


----------



## thePACK

freshwater barracudas are silly unless its up against a feeder..now a saltwater b would hit the rhom so hard it wouldn't relize what side it got hit on...


----------



## hastatus

:laugh: Yah they eat only small fish.........NOT.









Don't let the aquario size fool you. They eat pirana.


----------



## scrapedogg

it's too bad you can't pit salt water versus fresh water fish in a do or die match. If there were some sort of brackish middle ground where people could have back room fish fights, it would be sweet.


----------



## Poseidon X

What do you think they use to fish for payara? They use live rohms. A full grown Baracuda could take down 100 rohms.


----------



## mtx1

damn thats crazy!!!!! how come people dont keep them as pets like they do piranhas


----------



## piranha45

I guess cuz they like aren't aggressive and get big, I figure, don't know for sure though. Everyone says pikes and gars are pansy fish so I figure FW barras are too. Unless Frank would confirm otherwise, I'd speculate that it probably takes AT LEAST a 3-foot FW barracuda to be aggressive enough to go after a relatively large 12" piranha.

Pure speculation tho


----------



## pcrose

hastatus said:


> Yah they eat only small fish.........NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the aquario size fool you. They eat pirana.


 I was going to say something like that barracuda would win


----------



## o snap its eric

a big cuda would win just because of size. Now if it was the same siz fish fighting i think a piranhas would win.


----------



## RhomZilla

I had baby 4" Rbs go against some Felcatus (Red-Tail Barracudas) before in a tank. No doubt that the Ps would go after 'em unsurprisingly. No matter how badass they are with their teeths showing, their bark rae worse than their bite.

But thats in a home tank. Out in the wild, they do tend to get huge. There was once an article where an adult Barracuda lept out of the water and nearly decapitated a fisherman.


----------



## pcrose

o snap its eric said:


> a big cuda would win just because of size. Now if it was the same siz fish fighting i think a piranhas would win.


 I agree with that completly but for the time being they are not the same size


----------



## Poseidon X

no one keepings them because they mysteriously die at around 10 inches. They would need a bare minimum of a 500 gallon river tank to have some success. They are pretty aggressive but at smaller sizes they have yet to develop their destrutiveness. I just saw a whole tank of them at an lfs the other day and they were all chasing each other around.

Its really all about maturity, you cant go comparing a 12 inch piranha to a 12 inch baracuda... of course the piranha will win because the baracuda is still a baby. If you put a 3 inch piranha in with my 3 inch exodons who are only sub adults you would have a little piranha skeleton by the end of the night.


----------



## hastatus

If you keep this in perspective, piranas are nothing more than a food item for other critters besides larger fish. Caiman eat them, birds eat, otters, eat them, and the list is long.

Piranas are not super fish nor are they the full blown killer machine continously promoted via many web sites. They are efficient in what they do best, which is scavenging dead or weak animals. They rarely attack healthy animals other than taking a bite of fins. Everything you see in your aquario is not natural. It is a fish simply trying to survive in an unnatural condition.

Their feeding behavior is dictated by how often you feed it, what you feed, water temperature, and many other factors. I have seen goldfish attack piranas that are too weak to defend themselves and pick it apart. Such is the nature of the beast. While it is an interesting fantasy to visualize such mortal combat between 2 predators in what they do in your aquario, rest assured, that is NOT what they do in the wild.

This is about the truest statement made:

_Its really all about maturity, you cant go comparing a 12 inch piranha to a 12 inch baracuda... of course the piranha will win because the baracuda is still a baby. If you put a 3 inch piranha in with my 3 inch exodons who are only sub adults you would have a little piranha skeleton by the end of the night. _


----------



## mtx1

wow thanks for all the replys...we were just thinking last nite about that when we were looking through the forum...because u dont see many people keeping cudas and alot of ppl with piranhas and dont here alot about cudas...well at least i havent until now =) its ok....i would rather have my ps anyway...they are prettier IMO the baracuda looks like a snake from the pics i have seen...haha thanks again now time to turn extra bedroom into a aquarium so i can have a cuda haha j/k


----------



## thoroughbred

great posts on this topic frank u da man as well as evey one else!!!


----------



## smb

LMAO!

Not even debatable, imo. In fact, I'm usually against the P-Vs-Cichlid or the this-vs-that threads because there are a lot of discrepnsies and some cichlids can kill all P's and some P's can kill all cichlids and it's only dependant on that particular breed of fish and not only that but that particular fish OF that breed, not anything more than that, but I had to respond before reading the thread. I'm sure I'll regret it and have never done this before but..

Not a chance in hell ANY P can kill or EVER kill any cuda.

Not happening, not ever not in any circumstance. Cuda's are slimmer have bigger teeth are faster quicker and bite harder. No chance at all for any p's, imo.


----------



## Poseidon X

lol you should have read the post, i think we already clarified it pretty well


----------



## smb

BDKing57 said:


> lol you should have read the post, i think we already clarified it pretty well


 LOL. Yea, won't be the last time I make an ass of myself.


----------



## jabster

hastatus said:


> I have seen goldfish attack piranas that are too weak to defend themselves and pick it apart.












I have seen this too. A once weak baby P getting the crap kicked out of himself by a feeder









After being isolated for a while he is now a healthy 5-6" feeder destroyer









Anyway, assuming this is taking place in a tank, I'd say the P if a FW cuda.

And as far as gars being wussies, I saw a pic of one taking out a gator once







Granted, it was a HUGE gar.


----------



## piranha45

jabster said:


> And as far as gars being wussies, I saw a pic of one taking out a gator once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, it was a HUGE gar.


 Funny you mention that, it brought this recent thread to mind, here are the highlights

Hemich:its weird some jacks are real pussies but i have seen one chasing 2ft gars 
i think the reason jacks are pussies is partly to do with the amount of inbreeding but they never were as aggressive as most Centrals

p45:well yeah but gars are real pussies too right?

Hemich: yes but a 6 inch fish chasing 3 24inch fish is pretty impressive i think especcially since the gars could probably swallow him

the thread that was taken from: http://www1.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/ind...hl=jack+dempsey


----------

